# What fashions are unacceptable on the opposite sex?



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

This is prompted by another thread in the Adults Lounge which is going off at a bit of a tangent lol.

Are there any fashions/accessories that, no matter HOW attractive the person was, you'd dismiss them instantly if you saw them wearing them?

I have a few:

Skinny jeans, espadrilles, sandals, those awful vests that are long at the back and short at the front, bangles/bracelets.... sure more will come to me


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Crocs?


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

someone looking live a chavette basically that puts me right off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

A man in a poncho !


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Think there called parachute pants. Can't stand them. Oh, and any shoes where I can see your toes as well.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Rob1184 said:


> A man in a poncho !


Anybody in a poncho!!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I have a few:
> 
> Skinny jeans, espadrilles, sandals


Fvck, that makes up 50% of my wardrobe!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ugg boots on men. Totally unacceptable in my opinion. I don't find myself attracted to men at all but especially not with Ugg boots on!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

H10dst said:


> Crocs?


Aye they're pretty bad to be fair.....!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

BigBennyM said:


> Ugg boots on men. Totally unacceptable in my opinion. I don't find myself attracted to men at all but especially not with Ugg boots on!


Wtf?!?! Never seen a man in

Ugg boots? That is actually wrong.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye they're pretty bad to be fair.....!


Crocs with socks!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Anything Burberry


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Wtf?!?! Never seen a man in
> 
> Ugg boots? That is actually wrong.


I actually have some slippers that look like Ugg boots.

Don't give a fvck what peeps think of them as they keep my feet and shins warms in the winter - I have walked to the shop rd the corner in the on a few occasions :whistling:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Are there any fashions/accessories that, no matter HOW attractive the person was, you'd dismiss them instantly if you saw them wearing them?


I cant think of anything that fits that category, obviously there are things I would find unattractive but not to the extent that it would put me right off someone who I otherwise felt really attracted to.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Leggings on a fat girl, looks so wrong


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

BigBennyM said:


> Ugg boots on men. Totally unacceptable in my opinion. I don't find myself attracted to men at all but especially not with Ugg boots on!


Muggs, worn by mugs, perhaps


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Anything undersized, on someone who isn't.

there is a place for tiny clothing on a toned body *ahhh* , but when it oozes out in all directions (even if the wearer isn't really overweight), and needs to be ladled back in.... :no: its just plain wrong.

muffin tops I believe is the vernacular! 

Cheers

D


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Leggings on a fat girl, looks so wrong


Just fat girls in general.......


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> I actually have some slippers that look like Ugg boots.
> 
> Don't give a fvck what peeps think of them as they keep my feet and shins warms in the winter - I have walked to the shop rd the corner in the on a few occasions :whistling:


As long as your toes are nice and

warm Mary Jane


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

vduboli said:


> Just fat girls in general.......


I was thinking that but was unsure how to word it correctly, you put it perfectly


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

H10dst said:


> I was thinking that but was unsure how to word it correctly, you put it perfectly


Direct and straight to the point! The only way to put it!

Just thought of something horrible, wait for it, woman's granny knickers showing above undersized jeans


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Has the adult lounge moved or something? I can't seem to find it anymore


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

no i actualy think a truely beautiful woman can pull anything off (finarr).

I have seen chicks in overalls that still blew me away...........combats (real ones not the stylins kind) lol

now as for all other pigs - absolutely.these black legging things that are practically tights and been in a cuple of years now.....If you have fat legs and a fat @rse then just stop wearing them..............just cause they fit you ya fat cnut doesnt mean you ought to and buy some black knickers if you must..........the white ones suck


----------



## roller (Feb 20, 2010)

People wearing fake glasses that do not have problems with their sight..can't understand these donuts.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Uriel said:


> no i actualy think a truely beautiful woman can pull anything off (finarr).
> 
> I have seen chicks in overalls that still blew me away...........combats (real ones not the stylins kind) lol


Overalls is a good one, I also think 99% of women look good in bike leathers. Obviously when you undo them some look better than others


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

vduboli said:


> Just fat girls in general.......


Lollllll


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Shell suits and burberry caps.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

roller said:


> People wearing fake glasses that do not have problems with their sight..can't understand these donuts.


you have to be right [email protected] to do that tbh


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Track suits,on people that clearly haven't done any exercise ever.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hate girls who wear chasity belts


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Those fcukin ugly ****in pointy nasty fcukin cnuty shoes.

What's the point in wasting all that material for a fcukin point? Your toes r half way down the shoe for fcuk sake!

I don't like those shoes


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> no i actualy think a truely beautiful woman can pull anything off (finarr).
> 
> I have seen chicks in overalls that still blew me away...........combats (real ones not the stylins kind) lol
> 
> now as for all other pigs - absolutely.these black legging things that are practically tights and been in a cuple of years now.....If you have fat legs and a fat @rse then just stop wearing them..............just cause they fit you ya fat cnut doesnt mean you ought to and buy some black knickers if you must..........the white ones suck


I actually think that really strong/sexy girls in combats/work clothes etc is a fantastic look.... Michelle Rodriguez pulls it off well


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Rodriguez pulls it off well


i am sure she does!!!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> Those fcukin ugly ****in pointy nasty fcukin cnuty shoes.
> 
> What's the point in wasting all that material for a fcukin point? Your toes r half way down the shoe for fcuk sake!
> 
> I don't like those shoes


Fvck off wholemeal breda, I have a pair of these bad boys ;-)

Not much material in your vest ;-)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I actually think that really strong/sexy girls in combats/work clothes etc is a fantastic look.... Michelle Rodriguez pulls it off well
> 
> View attachment 61996
> View attachment 61997


X2  .


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> hate girls who wear chasity belts


Since when did fat birds wear them


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Double denim (top n bottom)


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

socks with sandles

socks with filp flops

long socks with shorts

fancys shoes with long socks and shorts

i may have a food fetish

flip flops in genral i hate the constent slaping of them :cursing:  :cursing:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> Those fcukin ugly ****in pointy nasty fcukin cnuty shoes.
> 
> What's the point in wasting all that material for a fcukin point? Your toes r half way down the shoe for fcuk sake!
> 
> I don't like those shoes


Sorry I have a couple of pairs of these and I love them!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Leggings on a fat girl, looks so wrong


Agreed! Just makes them look even more hungry


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> Since when did fat birds wear them


OOOOOOHHHHHHHH!!

OUCH!  :lol:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

barsnack said:


> hate girls who wear chasity belts


 :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

barsnack said:


> hate girls who wear chasity belts


stop tryig to fuk girls in medeaval england??


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

While you lot are slagging my entire wardrobe/sashion sense, I also have a pair of these so lets get this party started!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> While you lot are slagging my entire wardrobe/sashion sense, I also have a pair of these so lets get this party started!
> 
> View attachment 61998


Oh


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

1adf1 said:


> socks with sandles
> 
> socks with filp flops
> 
> ...


o and any1 how has shows that show your tows when you have chipped old nail varnish on them


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i hate anything really short revealing and slutty .................................. like fuk i do - tarts rock lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Since when did fat birds wear them


Pmsl!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

xxxxxl tops on the bicep boys lol


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i hate anything really short revealing and slutty .................................. like fuk i do - tarts rock lol


Bang on!!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Have to agree with the leggings..... Usually lycra ones in canary yellow on a size 20+ woman that hug every roll/ripple and leave little to the imagination :cursing:

Actually even worse if they are accompanied with a top that isn't long enough to hide the massive "gunt" that inevitably protrudes from the front of said leggings like a second 4rse mg:


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I actually think that really strong/sexy girls in combats/work clothes etc is a fantastic look.... Michelle Rodriguez pulls it off well
> 
> View attachment 61996
> View attachment 61997


like the 1st pic with the thong sticking out must be right up her as*


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat:2449287 said:


> Fvck off wholemeal breda, I have a pair of these bad boys ;-)
> 
> Not much material in your vest ;-)


Too much material in that vest if you ask me


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> While you lot are slagging my entire wardrobe/sashion sense, I also have a pair of these so lets get this party started!
> 
> View attachment 61998


Pervert


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Camel toe...this one has always posed a serious dilemma for me.

One the one hand it's great, for obvious reasons on tue other the thought of touching someone with lips that are big enough to see through clothing worries me slightly...

Food for thought certainly


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Bum bags, hate them with a passion


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Wet look leggings


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Oh


I'll unlike the like I just gave you pal!

;-)


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

BigBennyM said:


> Pervert


What's your point?

;-)


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> Wet look leggings


Never seen them? Do they look like normal leggings that someone had p!ssed in?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> I'll unlike the like I just gave you pal!
> 
> ;-)


It wasn't a bad oh!!


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Fats girls wearing anything tight or revealing.

I hate massive hoop earings

Red hear makes me cringe (not ginger as in cheryl cole wannabe red)

Too much facepaint


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

DJay said:


> Fats girls wearing anything tight or revealing.
> 
> *I hate massive hoop earings*
> 
> ...


I had an ex who had a massive fetish about them..... lol


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

H10dst said:


> It wasn't a bad oh!!


No such thing a a bad Ho - if you know what I mean ;-)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

H10dst:2449339 said:


> Never seen them? Do they look like normal leggings that someone had p!ssed in?


Precisely!

It's not a good look

Wheres the need for your leggings to look wet?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> No such thing a a bad Ho - if you know what I mean ;-)


Yeah I hear you!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

wholemeal breda said:


> Precisely!
> 
> It's not a good look
> 
> Wheres the need for your leggings to look wet?


lol... are they not supposed to have a similar, but more subtle look, to leather/PVC?

I don't own any. Not my thing lol....


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Fat mingers in small jeans. Nothing worse when they bend over and show the crack of their ass.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Zara-Leoni:2449352 said:


> lol... are they not supposed to have a similar, but more subtle look, to leather/PVC?
> 
> I don't own any. Not my thing lol....


Similar?... Maybe

Subtle?... Definately not!

They look **** but you could make them look good


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Cheese wire thongs, my brothers wife wears these things and with a fat arse on board it's not a pretty look.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

burkahs


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

girls who wear tops with leggings....not dresses with leggings which is fine ...tops ..we dont want to see all that! .....ooo also black bras under white things ...errrr white and brown together....on men ...too short jeans ....wwhite jogging bottoms * shudder* ....oh those new horrible hareem jean things with the crotch to the knees...oh and my peersonal fave ..seeing chavs in vests ...with arms smaller than mine ! phew end of rant !!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dazzza said:


> Cheese wire thongs, my brothers wife wears these things and with a fat arse on board it's not a pretty look.


haha looks ok on non fat bums though 



wholemeal breda said:


> Similar?... Maybe
> 
> Subtle?... Definately not!
> 
> They look **** but you could make them look good


Ya smooth talker hahaha..... :lol:



Vickky said:


> girls who wear tops with leggings....not dresses with leggings which is fine ...tops ..we dont want to see all that! .....ooo also black bras under white things ...errrr white and brown together....*on men ...too short jeans *....wwhite jogging bottoms * shudder* ....o*h those new horrible hareem jean things with the crotch to the knees...oh and my peersonal fave ..seeing chavs in vests ...with arms smaller than mine *! phew end of rant !!


Totally with you on those.... but I used to date an exceptionally fit bodybuilder who wears white cotton/jersey material jogging bottoms with a white vest and it was niiiiice


----------



## beanpole (Jun 27, 2011)

overweight butch lesbians in general. they make me feel queezy. wen they dress like a bloke with jeans, lumberjack check shirt, short hair, with bad tats. they really give me the creeps. propper turn off. make me want to run and run and run like forrest flamin gump.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

beanpole said:


> overweight butch lesbians in general. they make me feel queezy. wen they dress like a bloke with jeans, lumberjack check shirt, short hair, with bad tats. they really give me the creeps. propper turn off. make me want to run and run and run like forrest flamin gump.


To be fair though.... I think thats their desired objective.....


----------



## beanpole (Jun 27, 2011)

well a job well done then i guess :clap:


----------



## beanpole (Jun 27, 2011)

i handle the public daily. give me 2 aggresive pssd up big blokes over 1 emotional wreck pssd up butch ***** any day of the wk.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Goth types with there 50inch bell bottoms that cover them big fcuk off boots


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> stop tryig to fuk girls in medeaval england??


Vibrams are great for lifting in, or running out doors in. They are much better than normal trainers for lifting/balance and outdoor running


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Wet look leggings and "jeggins" - i hate them all with a passion.... unless the girl is 100% bang tidy with an ass that squats have made...


----------



## ALS (Aug 2, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> Bum bags, hate them with a passion


Barsteward... you beat me to it!


----------



## ALS (Aug 2, 2011)

Lacoste 'trackieeees'....or is that just a regional issue! :/


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Burqa's dont like them much - covers up the fat though


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Vickky said:


> .....ooo also black bras under white things


I quite like to see a black bra through a White top, gets the imagination going? Or maybe I am just a perv?


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Any noisy accessories: clangy jewellery, loud shoes, whistles, horns, cow bells etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

> Maybe you should read the thread title, key word being "fashions".
> 
> I'd say the burqa is regarded as a religious symbol, like the turban is for sikhs, kippah for Jews.
> 
> But you obviously knew that and it doesn't really matter, as someone who has a convicted neo nazi / white supremacist as their avi.


the first word begins with four letters the second word is OFF !!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

for a start you know fcuk all about me and your so called assumptions are very wrong


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep it civil gents plz


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Girls shouldn't wear bike gear. Infact, girls shouldn't wear a thing.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

rjohal said:


> Maybe you should read the thread title, key word being "fashions".
> 
> I'd say the burqa is regarded as a religious symbol, like the turban is for sikhs, kippah for Jews.
> 
> But you obviously knew that and it doesn't really matter, as someone who has a convicted neo nazi / white supremacist as their avi.


x2


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

While most of the burqas we see in Western media are blue or black, this website sells burqas of all types.

A blue, embroidered burqa:



A "hot pink" burqa:



A saddle brown burqa:



A Turkish flag burqa:



An Afghan flag burqa:



An American flag burqa:



A camouflage burqa:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

View attachment 62014


View attachment 62015


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> for a start you know fcuk all about me and your so called assumptions are very wrong


Your choice of avatar speaks volumes about you,I didn't really pay it much attention before but have just had a look at a bigger photo of that cnut in your avi.He's got swastika's all over his face and is a convicted killer.That tells me all I need to know about you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

> Your choice of avatar speaks volumes about you,I didn't really pay it much attention before but have just had a look at a bigger photo of that cnut in your avi.He's got swastika's all over his face and is a convicted killer.That tells me all I need to know about you.


Your choice also speaks volumes about you !! are you ten years old ??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> Your choice of avatar speaks volumes about you,I didn't really pay it much attention before but have just had a look at a bigger photo of that cnut in your avi.He's got swastika's all over his face and is a convicted killer.That tells me all I need to know about you.


it shouldn't imo.

it "could" tell you he likes causing a reaction, it could tell you he likes extreme tattoos, it could tell you he pities the man in the pic or the reasons he ended up in those circumstances.

The fact that you have decided he is a neo natzi for choosing that avatar tells me probably more about you than him lol


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Romper Stomper I really wish I was more like you unfortunately I dont take it up the a$$ on daily basis :wub: Wow you really are such mans man type of guy.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> it shouldn't imo.
> 
> it "could" tell you he likes causing a reaction, it could tell you he likes extreme tattoos, it could tell you he pities the man in the pic or the reasons he ended up in those circumstances.
> 
> The fact that you have decided he is a neo natzi for choosing that avatar tells me probably more about you than him lol


Come on Uriel I dont know you but I like your posts and I defo didnt take you for being born yesterday the blokes a mouthy little wanna be IMHO.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

darksider said:


> Come on Uriel I dont know you but I like your posts and I defo didnt take you for being born yesterday the blokes a mouthy little wanna be IMHO.


people have said nonsense like that about me online and i'm nothing like that in real life. you dont know me or him bro and we dont know you.

I often say things JUST to generate a reaction and i bet "other people" do too..............

then at other times I'm more me.

Things are not always how they apprear. and sometimes they are lol.....what do I know?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

romper has been on the forums for years and he is not without intelligence


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> Your choice also speaks volumes about you !! are you ten years old ??


My avatar is not offensive, unless you happen to be bugs bunny that is, yours on the other hand is and is intended to be.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> romper has been on the forums for years and he is not without intelligence


It takes intelligence to be tolorent anyone can promote beating people because of their own insecurities.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> it shouldn't imo.
> 
> it "could" tell you he likes causing a reaction,


I agree with that, he wants to provoke a reaction



> it could tell you he likes extreme tattoos, it could tell you he pities the man in the pic or the reasons he ended up in those circumstances.


Far fetched, believe that and you'll believe anything.



> The fact that you have decided he is a neo natzi for choosing that avatar tells me probably more about you than him lol


Yeah right calling himself romper stomper means what exactly?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

So are you going to post up some pics of different coloured skullcaps now, romper


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i see how this appears and i see you are being played a bit guys.....nice to see you use your own intelligence to put your points accross and let it go too.

internet worrld is seldom happy world for long lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

so..ok

I'm not a fan of Muffin Top...............causing garments on women

i actually dont mind a few extra pounds on a girl as i like me curves but knowing how to dress is essential....muffin top is caused by you tryimng to fit your body into a garment too small for it............get the correct size fatty lol

worse than muffin top is the "Tied up ham ready for the oven look of multiple muffins


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

> And i've read enough of his past posts to acknowledge he has a problem with certain races/religions


please show and tell ??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> it shouldn't imo.
> 
> it "could" tell you he likes causing a reaction, it could tell you he likes extreme tattoos, it could tell you he pities the man in the pic or the reasons he ended up in those circumstances.
> 
> The fact that you have decided he is a neo natzi for choosing that avatar tells me probably more about you than him lol


I pity the fool, I ain't getting on no plane!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jeggings on fat bints with hungry ringpieces!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fatstuff said:


> I pity the fool, I ain't getting on no plane!


hey - if MrT came at me on the weekend with a Tank and said "enough of your jibber jabber" or some such nonsense and hitting me with a snickers about me whining _ How funny would it be to say "get on the plane then you giant sh1te bag" pmsl


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Anything that produces a big fat camels toe! Imo looks almost dangerous :thumbdown: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

heel less sandals when their heels are covered in thick skin like the crust on a 5 year old stilton............man that gives me the boak.....

You just think, "if she can let her heals get in that state and have them on show........what must her fanny be like?"


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

darksider said:


> Anything that produces a big fat camels toe! Imo looks almost dangerous :thumbdown: :lol:


Few years back when me and my mates used to go in the p1ss up town - 'toe' was a bit of a catchphrase. We would walk past a bird, point to her camels hoof and say 'toe' they used to look down all confused and it probably occurred to them when they looked in the mirror lol


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Few years back when me and my mates used to go in the p1ss up town - 'toe' was a bit of a catchphrase. We would walk past a bird, point to her camels hoof and say 'toe' they used to look down all confused and it probably occurred to them when they looked in the mirror lol


Tee he he! :confused1: :lol:


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Vajazzle


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

darksider said:


> Tee he he! :confused1: :lol:


Sandals and White socks


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

i agree with fatstuff jeggins on a fat bitch is not good !


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Probably get flamed for this.However, just a general comment.When I see "young people" with their jeans hanging down to the knees, I get an overwhealming desire to ask them "why the fu.ck do you think, everyone wants to see your f.uckin underwear? you look liked youve sh.it your nappy, now pull em up!!"


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

essexboy:2449619 said:


> Probably get flamed for this.However, just a general comment.When I see "young people" with their jeans hanging down to the knees, I get an overwhealming desire to ask them "why the fu.ck do you think, everyone wants to see your f.uckin underwear? you look liked youve sh.it your nappy, now pull em up!!"


As far as I know that look started in prison. This was worn as a green light to let other inmates know that the wearer is more than happy to get bummed.

Needless to say I wear my trousers properly


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Probably get flamed for this.However, just a general comment.When I see "young people" with their jeans hanging down to the knees, I get an overwhealming desire to ask them "why the fu.ck do you think, everyone wants to see your f.uckin underwear? you look liked youve sh.it your nappy, now pull em up!!"


I absolutely agree 100%

this IS not NEW and iis not a passing thing....I first noticed this in the USA in 2001 !!!! 10 fuking years this has been going on.....

I could ALMOST put up with it on a fresh showered kid with new clean underware BUT in the gym looking at some [email protected] graying sweaty 2 day on stained crackers...................i have had to reingn in a few snap kicks to the aft testicle region


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> As far as I know that look started in prison. This was worn as a green light to let other inmates know that the wearer is more than happy to get bummed.
> 
> Needless to say I wear my trousers properly


Did u just make that up?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fatstuff:2449633 said:


> Did u just make that up?


Na mate. It might not be true but I was told this a while ago by an x con in his 50's.... I was sagging at the time


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fatstuff said:


> Did u just make that up?


i think the look started in the black street gangs in LA, bloods and crips - hoods like compton etc


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the first man I see over 25 wearing his pants above his trousers IS getting a boot on the cock FACT lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2449642 said:


> the first man I see over 25 wearing his pants above his trousers IS getting a boot on the cock FACT lol


You'll have to catch me first


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

wholemeal breda said:


> You'll have to catch me first


strangely i fuking LOVED that fashoin of birds showing the thong off..............i think its hot as fuk seeing a bit oflacy panty on show lol

catch you bro??? easy - you'l trip over that giant cock and i will be thre to boot it lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2449648 said:


> strangely i fuking LOVED that fashoin of birds showing the thong off..............i think its hot as fuk seeing a bit oflacy panty on show lol
> 
> catch you bro??? easy - you'l trip over that giant cock and i will be thre to boot it lol


Me too man still do

No chance I'll wrap it round my leg a few times and tie a double Windsor then I'm off


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Uriel said:


> heel less sandals when their heels are covered in thick skin like the crust on a 5 year old stilton............man that gives me the boak.....
> 
> You just think, "if she can let her heals get in that state and have them on show........what must her fanny be like?"


Uriel, your sense of humour absolutely cracks me up :thumb:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I actually think that really strong/sexy girls in combats/work clothes etc is a fantastic look.... Michelle Rodriguez pulls it off well
> 
> View attachment 61996
> View attachment 61997


I have to admit i have a soft spot for girls in combats, but then again im not into my girly girls, like a bit of attitude...Not too much though :wink:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

puurboi said:


> Wet look leggings and "jeggins" - i hate them all with a passion.... unless the girl is 100% bang tidy with an ass that squats have made...


I wear leggings in winter with knee high boots and jumpers... 



Uriel said:


> so..ok
> 
> I'm not a fan of Muffin Top...............causing garments on women
> 
> ...


Yup - wearing a bigger size actually makes you look smaller lol :thumbup1:



Uriel said:


> heel less sandals when their heels are covered in thick skin like the crust on a 5 year old stilton............man that gives me the boak.....
> 
> You just think, "if she can let her heals get in that state and have them on show........what must her fanny be like?"


Ewwww I know what you mean.... same with dodgy chipped polish or nasty nails that haven't been looked after :blink:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> I have to admit i have a soft spot for girls in combats, but then again im not into my girly girls, like a bit of attitude...Not too much though :wink:


i will be honest too bro and go farther

UNIFORMs are VERY very sexy IMO - nurse, army, police, prison guard, teacher, nun, I could go on.

I like to be dominant most of the time in bed, maybe 70/30 in charge but that uniform thing hints at their strength, then you can be in charge and take over....it suggests power then submission and i find that very sexy


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wear leggings in winter with knee high boots and jumpers...
> 
> Yup - wearing a bigger size actually makes you look smaller lol :thumbup1:
> 
> Ewwww I know what you mean.... same with dodgy chipped polish or nasty nails that haven't been looked after :blink:


you should do a "Uniform" shoot for the journal zara....make an old man happy pmsl


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

wholemeal breda said:


> As far as I know that look started in prison. This was worn as a green light to let other inmates know that the wearer is more than happy to get bummed.
> 
> Needless to say I wear my trousers properly


hahaha..... I'm gonna remember that for the next person I see doing it :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

BigBennyM said:


> Ugg boots on men. Totally unacceptable in my opinion. I don't find myself attracted to men at all but especially not with Ugg boots on!


I actually neally punched a guy full on in the face for wearing them. At a quick checkout till as Tesco.. some *** walks up in them. "Are you serious?"

I felt he offeneded all man kind, this including my Dad, His Dad, My Grandad.. all Men who are here to be Men thent his little *** walks up with his girlfriend - yes girlfriend and feels its acceptable.

Oh lord... If I was his Dad I would beat him silly. Rant over.... Leoni look what you do to me!


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

I dont like those all in one jumpsuit things girls have started wearing. I dont know what it is about them, i just dont like them. I think they look ridiculous


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i like short skirts and fishnets............those should NEVER be out of fashion.they EVEN look good on girls


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Glassback said:


> I actually neally punched a guy full on in the face for wearing them. At a quick checkout till as Tesco.. some *** walks up in them. "Are you serious?"
> 
> I felt he offeneded all man kind, this including my Dad, His Dad, My Grandad.. all Men who are here to be Men thent his little *** walks up with his girlfriend - yes girlfriend and feels its acceptable.
> 
> Oh lord... If I was his Dad I would beat him silly. Rant over.... Leoni look what you do to me!


Haha... I gotta agree with every single word you say there has to be said! :lol:



Uriel said:


> i like short skirts and fishnets............those should NEVER be out of fashion.they EVEN look good on girls


Better on you though eh hotshot? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Real reason i believe, is cons couldn't wear belts whilst in lockup, so fellow 'homies' would wear their trousers half mast as a tribute to them.

And naturally the stupid neds have caught onto it.

I just get the irresistible temptation to pull off an atomic wedgie when i see someone doing it.

Really grips my shit



fatstuff said:


> Did u just make that up?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Those sandal things men wear too... like Japanese style slipper things.. "Yes becasue you look cool dont you!"

also men are wearing like tshirts with hoods on but tshirt thin material. I refused to let my mate in my house the other day for wearing one. Yes, he had to sit in my front room with no top... I enjoyed it. But no ****.... Uriel... you'd have loved it.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know why, but it really ****s me off when girls wear ties, like proper shirt collar with a tie.....*shiver*


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Better on you though eh hotshot? :wink: :lol:


not a chance in hell lol - you win(ski)......(i'm doing russian posting a bit today, not certain whyski)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

synthasize said:


> I don't know why, but it really ****s me off when girls wear ties, like proper shirt collar with a tie.....*shiver*


a lady wearing a full 3 piece pinstripe suite and tie makes me want to give them a commanding rodgering right where they stand


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> Leggings on a fat girl, looks so wrong


Especially if they don't wear a top that covers their camel toe


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Glassback said:


> Those sandal things men wear too... like Japanese style slipper things.. "Yes becasue you look cool dont you!"
> 
> also men are wearing like tshirts with hoods on but tshirt thin material. I refused to let my mate in my house the other day for wearing one. Yes, he had to sit in my front room with no top... I enjoyed it. But no ****.... Uriel... you'd have loved it.


The japanese slipper things are the awful espadrilles I referred to in my first post.... HORRENDOUS!!

Tell you whats as bad as a t-shirt with a hood.... blokes with these cowel necked t-shirts or jumpers with all the loose material at the neck on the front. What in Gods great earth is that all about?????? :sneaky2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hands up though....anyone remember when the tv series Miami Vice first hit the screens circa 1986????

emulatig Don Johnson was a big thing for a few month and I have to admit to wearing white cotton pants, lemon open button Tshirt, espadrills and Turtle shell Wayfairers PMSL...

In fairness I was only 19 lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> The japanese slipper things are the awful espadrilles I referred to in my first post.... HORRENDOUS!!
> 
> Tell you whats as bad as a t-shirt with a hood.... blokes with these cowel necked t-shirts or jumpers with all the loose material at the neck on the front. What in Gods great earth is that all about?????? :sneaky2:


I call anyone wearing camp clothing like that JLS. It annoys them eventually.

But how can anyone live knowing they are wearing an offending article of clothing becasue other people wear it. What tits.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U changed ur profile pic uriel, is that in response to PHM's comments:rolleye:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> you should do a "Uniform" shoot for the journal zara....make an old man happy pmsl


Yeah... I'll get my Nazi uniform out and start bossing ppl around :lol:

(ducks to avoid inevitable backlash from making jokes about being a Nazi..... :whistling: )



Uriel said:


> hands up though....anyone remember when the tv series Miami Vice first hit the screens circa 1986????
> 
> emulatig Don Johnson was a big thing for a few month and I have to admit to wearing white cotton pants, lemon open button Tshirt, espadrills and Turtle shell Wayfairers PMSL...
> 
> In fairness I was only 19 lol


hahahaha..... You must be few years older than me then cos I think I was around 15 when all the lads here were doing that.... collar turned up and suit jacket with the sleeves pushed up :lol:


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

I hate the current "granny fashion", as I call it. Basically, the kind of sh1t that Alexa Chung and indie kids wear that Topshop is full of, together with hideous backcombed hair. It all makes girls look 20-30 years older than they are.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm too young to remember it :001_tt2:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HEY my grandad was a Nazi !!

Oh and his old Jack boots look gooooooooooooooooooooooood on me !!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fatstuff said:


> U changed ur profile pic uriel, is that in response to PHM's comments:rolleye:


yes - you'll find I REALLY care about things like that lol.

Pic changes every few weeks or so - its alwy been my progress thing lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I've heard stories about your grandad adolf, milkster :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I've heard stories about your grandad adolf milkster :lmao:


It was Heinz Adlof actually !!

And there all true BTW !!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Goths, I don't really get why they'd want to dress like that in summer! I used to dress fairly indie/skater but goth is like a ****ing lifestyle or more of a deathstyle :lol:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Not a fashion or accessory but I love the hot slutty receptionist look.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

DarkTranquility said:


> I hate the current "granny fashion", as I call it. Basically, the kind of sh1t that Alexa Chung and indie kids wear that Topshop is full of, together with hideous backcombed hair. It all makes girls look 20-30 years older than they are.


Yeah.... granny cardies, tweed skirts and unbrushed hair....? Vile :thumbdown:



Robsta said:


> I'm too young to remember it :001_tt2:


*cough* BULLSHIT *cough*


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Wedges, I ****ing detest women in wedges!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> Wedges, I ****ing detest women in wedges!


why?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Milky said:


> HEY my grandad was a Nazi !!
> 
> Oh and his old Jack boots look gooooooooooooooooooooooood on me !!


The ideology was a bit extreme, but hell the uniforms were cool.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Must admit, watching the war films. We outfought them, but fcuk me did they outdress us. The Gestapo looked the bollox, I suppose just before they got shot in the head they must have thought "why can't I have some boots like that"


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

essexboy said:


> The ideology was a bit extreme, but hell the uniforms were cool.


I went to a fancy dress party as a nazi officer once in pencil skirt, seamed stockings, heels etc.... very much doubt I'd get away with it these days... guaranteed somebody would take offence


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

fatstuff said:


> why?


I don't know... maybe because it looks a bit whoreish to me, can't really explain it. I always get the cleveland brown voice in my head that goes

*tut* This world.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Anything by Superdry!

Everyman and his dog has something by Superdry.

Blokes that wear skinny jeans and gay pumps!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I went to a fancy dress party as a nazi officer once in pencil skirt, seamed stockings, heels etc.... very much doubt I'd get away with it these days... guaranteed somebody would take offence


Any pictures Zara? In fact do you have any non bodybuilding stage photos? Be interested to see you in a non body building sense.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I went to a fancy dress party as a nazi officer once in pencil skirt, seamed stockings, heels etc.... very much doubt I'd get away with it these days... guaranteed somebody would take offence


I would take a [email protected] that would probably offend people more


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Tapout shirts. I hate people who wear them, even if they fight , I still hate it.

women that wear running shoes with suits...


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Those jumpsuits and the bavarian beer girl look seems to be hot at the min I think it looks sh1t. Those little brown shoes with the white socks pulled up.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Any pictures Zara? In fact do you have any non bodybuilding stage photos? Be interested to see you in a non body building sense.


just the same but fatter :lol:


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

treb92 said:


> Those jumpsuits and the bavarian beer girl look seems to be hot at the min I think it looks sh1t. Those little brown shoes with the white socks pulled up.


bavarian beer girl look??? Have I missed something here, I dont know anyone who dresses like that lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Just seen a brother with joggers under his jeans that half way down his ass(he did have a belt)

This isn't a good look


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

seeing grandad pished, no pants in a kilt doing a handstand......simply horrid


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

least it wasn't gran...that may have broke me...(more)


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

cant stand long hair on a lad or them stupid skinny jeans they wear with all the chains hanging off and unibrows


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dont know why it bothers me but i hate to see blokes that have jeans on with no belt on and there shirts tucked in ....

never trust a man that doesnt wear a belt !!!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> dont know why it bothers me but i hate to see blokes that have jeans on with no belt on and there shirts tucked in ....
> 
> never trust a man that doesnt wear a belt !!!!


I agree, same with suit trousers! Always wear a belt!!!


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Fvcking bumbags have done nothing for bodybuilders reputations imo all the top pros seem to have an obsession with them does my head in!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> just the same but fatter :lol:


I'm sure you lie!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Too many clothes often is unacceptable in my books..

Seriously though, isn't a great look when a girl can't pick clothes which fit her, not being harsh to the larger ladies, but I often see them wearing clothes which look like they've been swallowed, wtf is up with that, you're not a size 10 stop trying to fool yourself, you're offending my eyes and you're not fooling me!

Massive baggy shorts, anything gothic, faketaned white clothes (classy), lots of tattoos (i don't mind them, some can look great, but i don't like the biker look)

Nose rings, eyebrow rings too, dont like them


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

oh and the bob haircut lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wear leggings in winter with knee high boots and jumpers...


I love you even more now Zara...bet you do look hot!!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Katy said:


> I love you even more now Zara...bet you do look hot!!


Me too!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

s&ccoach said:


> Me too!


you look hot???

cabn i perform cunnilingus on your anus with my cock? pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you look mannish in your avatar...you sure you are a woman??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

this is a pm right?? wait a minute - goddame it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what u babbling on about urinal


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fatstuff said:


> what u babbling on about urinal


oh, nothing :whistling:

anyone see that thing last night about the err....monkey


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Uriel said:


> oh, nothing :whistling:
> 
> anyone see that thing last night about the err....monkey


Your are a crazy monkey!!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> I'm sure you lie!


X2


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else has this... but don't you hate it when you're with a girl and they wear these things called 'clothes'. Can't stand clothes on an attractive clothes


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dan1234 said:


> I don't know if anyone else has this... but don't you hate it when you're with a girl and they wear these things called 'clothes'. Can't stand clothes on an attractive clothes


on an attractive clothes?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> on an attractive clothes?


Think he got carried away with himself and forgot what he was typing!!


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Anything that has their own name on. What's the ****ing point? Congrats, you can spell your name well enough to buy something with it on, want a ****ing medal?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mobile phone holders clipped tithe waist ...Key chains ... WTF !!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Mobile phone holders clipped tithe waist ...Key chains ... WTF !!!


Gimps!!!


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

haha i look like a cok now...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sandals with White socks on ... Football strips... Sweathshirts with gold chains hanging outside...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> I'm sure you lie!


I'm sure I don't! 

I never said FAT mind... just fatter.... :lol:



Katy said:


> I love you even more now Zara...bet you do look hot!!


Its the best winter outfit in the world isn't it? Warm, comfy, wee bit sexy. Only good thing about bloody winter!! :lol:

I wear jersey type trackies, trainers and vests all year round and on the very rare occasion its hot enough in summer the little cotton summer dresses come out.... winter is the only time I really can sometimes dress like a... well.... normal person 



Desperadodan said:


> Anything that has their own name on. What's the ****ing point? Congrats, you can spell your name well enough to buy something with it on, want a ****ing medal?


Hahaha.... I have LOADS of stuff with my name on.... t-shirts, hoodies, trackies etc lol 

Is because I am sponsored by Physique Bodyshop though and Robert gets them made up for me to wear 



Tommy10 said:


> Mobile phone holders clipped tithe waist ...Key chains ... WTF !!!


Ahhh.... come on now.... We ALL did that in the 90's.... :whistling: :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'd pretty much nob a half decent looking bird if she had a duffel coat, brown chords and yellow used trawlermans wellies on tbh....

infact if a half normal bird ha ALL the things guys dont like on this thread as her wardrobe......i'd till give her my best - 5 or 6 times a night......

anything else is just GAY lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i'd pretty much nob a half decent looking bird if she had a duffel coat, brown chords and yellow used trawlermans wellies on tbh....
> 
> infact if a half normal bird ha ALL the things guys dont like on this thread as her wardrobe......i'd till give her my best - 5 or 6 times a night......
> 
> anything else is just GAY lol


Thought you could only manage twice and thats on Melanotan.....?

Just saying like.... read it on that other thread? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thought you could only manage twice and thats on Melanotan.....?
> 
> Just saying like.... read it on that other thread? :whistling: :lol:


well yeah but it wasn't planned and the first one took me almost an hour then the second time just went on til i crashed lol........

it'd be different with us x pmsl (maybe you'd not succumb to the chloform as much pmsl)


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> well yeah but it wasn't planned and the first one took me almost an hour then the second time just went on til i crashed lol........
> 
> it'd be different with us x pmsl (maybe you'd not succumb to the chloform as much pmsl)


This hanky smells a bit funny Uri........ Zzzzzzzzzz :sleeping:

:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> This hanky smells a bit funny Uri........ Zzzzzzzzzz :sleeping:
> 
> :lol:


lmao

"thats very interesting Zara, yeah sure - go for a pee.....of course i'll watch your cocktail" HHHHAAHAH JAHHAHH AHAHH AHAHA HAHAHAHA

fancy a drink sometime????


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hahaha.... I have LOADS of stuff with my name on.... t-shirts, hoodies, trackies etc lol
> 
> Is because I am sponsored by Physique Bodyshop though and Robert gets them made up for me to wear


Well that's something different completely, it's business!



essexboy said:


> The ideology was a bit extreme, but hell the uniforms were cool.


That's what you get when Hugo Boss is a member of the Nazi Party.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> lmao
> 
> "thats very interesting Zara, yeah sure - go for a pee.....of course i'll watch your cocktail" HHHHAAHAH JAHHAHH AHAHH AHAHA HAHAHAHA
> 
> fancy a drink sometime????


hahaha.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

......errrr....... :blink:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> hahaha.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ......errrr....... :blink:


"I though Uriel wud be dead funny but a went tae sleep efter 20 minutes wae him...................boring cnut"

"woke up wea a sare fanny tae"

PMsl x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

christ - only fukin with ye zar, i'll go to hell for this sh1t lol x


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> "I though Uriel wud be dead funny but a went tae sleep efter 20 minutes wae him...................boring cnut"
> 
> "woke up wea a sare fanny tae"
> 
> PMsl x





Uriel said:


> christ - only fukin with ye zar, i'll go to hell for this sh1t lol x


Cheeky **** I don't speak like that.... where do you think I am from.....? GLASGOW?? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

PS. You're going straight to hell regardless :wink: :lol:


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Maxi dresses, get in the way of fvcking good time or a good time fvcking whichever way you look at it they r nasty sh1t built to make you look like a clumsey inadequate fool. I just think b0ll0x to now inside or out that ****s comin right off! Nothing sexy about sliding one those beauts up cant beat a mini that you can deal with casual especially if theres a thong to hook to the side too...heaven


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> PS. You're going straight to hell regardless :wink: :lol:


LOL i thought thats where he lived anyway hehe !!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

beanpole said:


> overweight butch lesbians in general. they make me feel queezy. wen they dress like a bloke with jeans, lumberjack check shirt, short hair, with bad tats. they really give me the creeps. propper turn off. make me want to run and run and run like forrest flamin gump.


Ah crap....except my hair is long, with bad roots. 



Rob68 said:


> Goth types with there 50inch bell bottoms that cover them big fcuk off boots


Ah...crap again. Lol. I need the boots, I'm 4' 11" :lol:



DarkTranquility said:


> I hate the current "granny fashion", as I call it. Basically, the kind of sh1t that Alexa Chung and indie kids wear that Topshop is full of, together with hideous backcombed hair. It all makes girls look 20-30 years older than they are.


AAARRGHHHHH!!! THere's so much of that sh1t here - they call it 'retro', no it isn't, it's rank! The 50s glamour thing, I can deal with, but when your clothing inspiration appears to be Hilda Ogden and Nora Batty, you can feck right off!! American Tan tights will NEVER look good, neither will granny dresses 



Matt 1 said:


> Too many clothes often is unacceptable in my books..
> 
> Seriously though, isn't a great look when a girl can't pick clothes which fit her, not being harsh to the larger ladies, but I often see them wearing clothes which look like they've been swallowed, wtf is up with that, you're not a size 10 stop trying to fool yourself, you're offending my eyes and you're not fooling me!
> 
> ...


I'm dead popular, me... 

The OH really quite likes cameltoe, but he's weird. Unless it's on his sisters, then he gets creeped out...

I hate the saggy trouser thing

And on women, those big swept to the side messy hairdos with added extensions. Comb your fvcking hair... :cursing:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Ah crap....except my hair is long, with bad roots.
> 
> Ah...crap again. Lol. I need the boots, I'm 4' 11" :lol:
> 
> ...


he is a good man, i like a bit of toe showing too actually !!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> he is a good man, i like a bit of toe showing too actually !!!


I don't, so I do my best not to show any...bless him, he can spot it a mile off though!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

i seen a lad the other week at the pictures in a onesie and uggs. he should be tied to rocket and sent to the moon!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Beklet said:


> I don't, so I do my best not to show any...bless him, he can spot it a mile off though!


TUT boring sod lol !!!! :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> LOL i thought thats where he lived anyway hehe !!!


me, beilzeebub and al the horrible little gremlins have been boosum buddies from back in the day lol


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

none men should be men and women should be women, hate all this metrosexual stuff you see these queens wearin.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

1. Fat people in fake ASDA Ugg boots where the bottoms are collapsing under their weight.

2. Women who wear polo shirts, jeans and mens shoes.

3. Lads who walk round with their jeans down their backsides, I call it prison bitch syndrome because when your on the inside it's a sign to the others that your ready for some wrong love.

4. Anything that has Bench on it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nidge said:


> 1.* Fat people in fake ASDA Ugg boots where the bottoms are collapsing under their weight.*
> 
> 2. Women who wear polo shirts, jeans and mens shoes.
> 
> ...


^^^ oh aye am with you on that one!

Actually tbh I just detest UGG boots full stop.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

what about underwear,some of its real dodgy tbh.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mal said:


> what about underwear,some of its real dodgy tbh.


nice body, mingin face


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

People in muscle vests that aren't massive BUT think they are!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mal said:


> what about underwear,some of its real dodgy tbh.


sorry are you homosexual mate ??? when the fcuk has that ever ever ever been dodgy ???lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

come on flint ,it was just an excuse to post the pic


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mal said:


> come on flint ,it was just an excuse to post the pic


Reps brother lol !!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

fatstuff said:


> nice body, mingin face


tell her to turn over then lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

H10dst said:


> People in muscle vests that aren't massive BUT think they are!!!


come on mate give me a break, i like my vests lol !!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> i seen a lad the other week at the pictures in a onesie and uggs. he should be tied to rocket and sent to the moon!


If his dad had anything to do with it he would have been when he nailed his mother.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> come on mate give me a break, i like my vests lol !!!


Sorry!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i have 'issues' with the strange trend of girls wearing short skirt, black knee length socks and white high heels.

all good on their own but put em together and it looks dumb


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> i have 'issues' with the strange trend of girls wearing short skirt, black knee length socks and white high heels.
> 
> all good on their own but put em together and it looks dumb


any pic's? il find some


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

nice!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mal said:


> nice!


I'd bang it!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mal said:


> nice!


yeah - thats nice i will admit but imagine her carrying an extra 3 stone and wearing socks instead of tights..... you get the idea!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tucking your tee shirt or indeed shirt in.....especially when it's REALLY smashed down tight pinning your arms against your thighs - lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> yeah - thats nice i will admit but imagine her carrying an extra 3 stone and wearing socks instead of tights..... you get the idea!


this burds heavier,plus the socks!am i getting warmer?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mal said:


> this burds heavier,plus the socks!am i getting warmer?


to be honest , and without getting a great thread off topic, i dont half find that sexy actually.. maybe not for walking down the street but definitely for bedroom purposes and lounging around the house i would not leave it alone !!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mal said:


> this burds heavier,plus the socks!am i getting warmer?


nooo - your defo not getting warmer but this thread is getting hotter!!!!


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> to be honest , and without getting a great thread off topic, i dont half find that sexy actually.. maybe not for walking down the street but definitely for bedroom purposes and lounging around the house i would not leave it alone !!!


X2 Wild horses wouldn't be able to drag me off her!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

err tight leggins showin her ass off is somewhat entertaining!!.......................


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats stupid hippy, student look...hate it :cursing:


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

deeconfrost said:


> err tight leggins showin her ass off is somewhat entertaining!!.......................


Somewhat entertaining? Yeah I guess her conversational skills might not be all that! :whistling:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

deeconfrost said:


> err tight leggins showin her ass off is somewhat entertaining!!.......................


Didn't even spot that she had leggings on!!! Mmmmm


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

come on then guys , get your heads out the gutter and lets get this thread back on track...

i hate to see chavvy women in white tracksuit tops with big hooped earrings in and normally shouting down a mobile phone at a government call centre because they cant get a crisis loan after losing there purse for the 4th time in 2 months, dragging another little kid about with about 50 quids worth of trainers on lol.... with a snotty nose


----------



## Jimmi50 (Aug 25, 2011)

tracky bottoms tucked into socks


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jimmi50 said:


> tracky bottoms tucked into socks


or trackie bottoms with shoes on (blokes)


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Crocs shoes are wrong!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Anything fake


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> come on then guys , get your heads out the gutter and lets get this thread back on track...
> 
> i hate to see chavvy women in white tracksuit tops with big hooped earrings in and normally shouting down a mobile phone at a government call centre because they cant get a crisis loan after losing there purse for the 4th time in 2 months, dragging another little kid about with about 50 quids worth of trainers on lol.... with a snotty nose


Or more commonly known as pikeys.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> or trackie bottoms with shoes on (blokes)


Normally rockports!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Tall women wearing like 6+inched stillettos, I seen some chick who was towering over me (6'4) and it ain't right!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Tall women wearing like 6+inched stillettos, I seen some chick who was towering over me (6'4) and it ain't right!!


you werent in thailand were you mate lol !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> come on then guys , get your heads out the gutter and lets get this thread back on track...
> 
> i hate to see chavvy women in white tracksuit tops with big hooped earrings in and normally shouting down a mobile phone at a government call centre because they cant get a crisis loan after losing there purse for the 4th time in 2 months, dragging another little kid about with about 50 quids worth of trainers on lol.... with a snotty nose


come on flint -


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Normally rockports!!


LOL u mean about ten years ago (and yes i did do this when i was 16)


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you werent in thailand were you mate lol !!!!


Hong Kong, probably went down the wrong road, :whistling:


----------

